# highres snapshots from webcam



## oliver@ (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

I got a Logitech C310 HD webcam and wonder how I can take "good" snapshots with it. I tried multimedia/pwcview which seems to deliver not more than 640x480 but the picture was good for its resolution.

Then I tried multimedia/mplayer:

`mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0:width=1280:height=720 -frames 1 -vo png`

The picture is way to dark and it feels more like upscaled than real HD - the quality is just bad.

And now - when I use multimedia/pwcview again, the darkness stays - multimedia/mplayer seems to have done something with my webcam as I now get this bad dark images only - just in different resolutions.

So I wonder...
- how can I "factory reset" my webcam so I get the original bright images again
- how can I take good resolution pictures

pwcview:





mplayer:





and after this, the cam always creates pictures like this - even with pwcview - too dark and bad quality. The only thing which fixes this is plug off and back in the cam


----------



## oliver@ (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like 
	
	



```
xga
```
 is also a valid option for pwcview which captures 960x720 images (found by looking at source).
But the image feels like upscaled instead of what Windows claims to capture when capturing 720p


----------

